# SS Ville d'Alger Built 1879



## Guernsey Guy (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi everyone

Can anyone help me with finding more information on the Ville d'Alger

Information so far:

Gross: 1699
Built: 1879
Dims: 76,7 x 10,4 m
Material: Iron
Yard no: 253
Builder: Laing James & Sons Ltd. Sunderland
Owner: Grosos et fils, le Harve
Engine: Compound
Enroute: Cardiff to Oran 19th Dec 1911
Cargo: coal

It has been do***ented as missing

A lifejacket bearing its name was washed up in December 1911 near Jersey with this ship name upon it. An article in the Petit Harve of the discovery of a Guernsey wreck was seen by the captains widow wife and was looking for closure but i don't think the wreck was ever confirmed to be this vessel.

1. does anyone know how i can get a copy of this Petit Harve (Jan 1912) ?

2. Any other information on her?


----------



## FSG631 (Nov 23, 2006)

Here is an extract from the Dutch Newspaper Rotterdamsch Nieuwsbald dated 13.1.1912

I try my best in translation, but I fear some fellow SN member might be better suited to translate this as my Dutch is VERY limited!:
+++
BORDEAUX, 11 Jan 1912

Eene groote opschudding heerscht thans te Algiers, onder de zeevaarderswereld, daar men zonder nieuwa is over het Fransche stoomschip Ville D' Alger, op 19 December uit Cardiff vertrokken voor Oran. Da reis duurt gewoonlijk acht tot tien dagen, zooaat het stoomschip reeds voor 12 dagen ter bestemming moest zijn aangekomen.

*Great concern is expressed regarding the "Algiers" in the shipping community because of no news on the French Steam Ship VILLE D' ALGER, which sailed from Cardiff on December 19 to Oran is received. The Voyage usually takes 8 to 10 days, so the steamer should have arrived already 12 days ago at her destination.*

Een verschrikkelijke storm woedde van 21 tot 24 December op den Atlantischen oceaan, vooral langs de kusten van Frankrijk en Portugal, zoodat men overtuigd is dat de Ville d'Alger op de kusten van Portugal met man en muis moet zijn vergaan.

*
A very bad storm presisted on the Atlantik Ocean between 21. and 24. December especially along the coasts of France and Portugal, so that one is convinced that the VILLE D'ALGER was lost with men and mice along the coast of Portugal.*

The OCR program might not have displayed the text 100 %.

At least some period gossip!

So, on the way from Cardiff to Oran one would not expect the vessel to be anywhere near where you are! But, after two days steaming against the wind, seeking shelter it might be possible!
at 7 knots (wind!) steaming south from Cardiff, leaving 19th, I guess she would have been further south...

A long way from Portugal to the Channel Islands for a life jacket to travel!

Cheers!


----------



## FSG631 (Nov 23, 2006)

I just PMed you a link to a picture of the sister ship!


----------



## Guernsey Guy (Jul 8, 2012)

Just looked up ship losses fairly close to Guernsey for Dec 1911 and there is so many vessel, it was a bad month for vessels in the Atlantic and Bay of Biscay.


----------



## durand (Nov 22, 2014)

*ville d'alger*

Bonjour,
Mon grand père était le commandant du ss ville d'alger disparu en décembre 1911 Georges Lucien Durand
Si vous avez pu obtenir des informations sur le lieu du naufrage je serai très intéressé par celles ci
Cordialement
Emmanuel Durand


----------



## Guernsey Guy (Jul 8, 2012)

*Letter*

Hi Emmanuel 


The letter i was referring to was in a local Guernsey paper (The Evening Press sept 1912). 

The letter was asking for information about a new wreck which appeared off the Hanois lighthouse reef on Guernsey's SW coast, as it might be the Ville D'Alger. 

The reference to a letter received by our French Consular agent was from Mme. M. Dinand, of 27 rue du Harve Saint Odresse (near le Harve Seine Inferieur), 

If you would like me to send it to you via Email i can?

Regards G.G.


----------

